
Weekend Apps - Build Facebook Apps in One Weekend - luccastera
http://blog.weekendapps.com/
======
pkarnig
This is a great concept and way to get people together for learning and
exposure. KUDOS!!

I wish Hacker News comments could show up in widgets embedded in the pages
that are being commented. Can anyone help me do this widget?

